# edible flowers at local grocery store...safe?



## teq1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw a small pack of flowers at the grocery store a while back and I have been meaning to post here to ask if anybody has seen it, and to see if it is safe for torts. I saw this pack in the produce section, it's plastic, and you can see a different variety of flowers. I believe the label on it says Patsy's Herbs Edible Flowers. Something like that. I tried looking for a picture but couldn't find one. Anyway, it says that of course the flowers are edible, which makes me believe that no chemicals were used on them, which may make them safe for torts. Any thoughts? I can't tell what flowers they are but next time I go to the grocery store I will take a picture of them. I'm horrible with plants :shy:


----------



## Edna (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd guess that if they're in the produce section and edible for people, they're edible for torts, as part of a varied diet. Edible just means non-toxic. Next time you see some in your grocery, let us know what flowers are included. Pansys, Violas, Nasturtiums would all be edible flowers, as well as squash flowers, dandelions. Others can expand on the list of tasty flowers.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 16, 2011)

I would be concerned about any type of sprays that might be toxic.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm sure they use fertilizers and that wouldn't be good for tortoises. I wouldn't feed them...


----------



## teq1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I will check what kind of flowers are in there next time. I figured they would be safe if we can eat it. Hmmmmm...so fertilizers are bad for torts? I actually received my mulberry tree and was told that they only use fertilizer. The tree is bare right now. As soon as the leaves grow, will I be able to feed them to my torts?


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 17, 2011)

The grocery store packets of edible flowers are fun, aren't they? Considering they are sold as safe for humans, and are from species listed on most safe lists, I cannot see how they can possibly be harmful to our tortoises.

They are often used as a garnish, especially on baked goods, although some other recipes call for them. There is not a lot of nutrition there, but it adds color and flavor to a meal. 

I get them whenever I find some on clearance. My guys seem to like them, but no more than things like red leaf lettuce.


----------



## teq1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I went to the grocery store and saw the edible flowers. But this time most of them had other flowers other than why I've seen here on the forum. For sure though, they had a few pansies in each pack. The others I didn't recognize. I was a little scared of buying it. But if next time there are more flowers that I recognize I may just give it a try :shy:


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 18, 2011)

If they are sold as edible for humans, they are OK for torts. There are dang few plants we can eat that they cannot.


----------



## stells (Mar 19, 2011)

These packs of flowers... are they already cut... or are they still in the soil?


----------



## teq1 (Mar 19, 2011)

stells said:


> These packs of flowers... are they already cut... or are they still in the soil?



No, no soil. It was a small, about 2"x5" thin clear plastic container. It was the flowers already cut and ready to use. Just the flowers, no stems or anything like that.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 19, 2011)

Like I said- they are petals sold for garnish.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 19, 2011)

The ones they sell like that near me are organic (at about $6 a package...so we only do that a couple times a year). Even if not organic, its your call to make...safe for human consumption stuff it still far better than a plant at a nursery not meant to be eaten. The ones I see are marigolds, pansies, roses, etc (safe types).


----------



## stells (Mar 20, 2011)

I wish we sold petals for garnish here in the winter months... would add in some nice variety... i would use them... just wash them well...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 20, 2011)

tortoisenerd said:


> The ones they sell like that near me are organic (at about $6 a package...so we only do that a couple times a year). Even if not organic, its your call to make...safe for human consumption stuff it still far better than a plant at a nursery not meant to be eaten. The ones I see are marigolds, pansies, roses, etc (safe types).



I am just going to use your post since it mentioned "organic". I think people tend to read organic and think that means it is completely safe. That just isn't true. For example some organic places use chicken manure. Do you know that some places feed their chickens arsenic (usually labeled in the chicken food as roxarsone)? Arsenic is a poison and they feed it to the chickens to help prevent Coccidiosis. This form of arsenic does not hurt the chickens, because of the state it is in when added to their feed. However, once it comes out of the chicken and is mixed with their manure it changes to an inorganic that is highly poisonous. This poison then is taken up by the plants it is used as an organic fertilizer on and thus causes problems.

Stells, your safe as arsenic additives are banned in Europe.

Another side note, it's normally the Mom and Pop or backyard keeper who will use feed with this additive (most often in the chick starter) rather then the big producers. 

....just something to be aware of.....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 20, 2011)

Jacqui-Good point. What can the tort owner do to get the safest greens when they aren't able to grow them (which is the most ideal case)?

I assume the store would be annoyed if I asked what grower each bunch of greens is from! I'm already the weirdo that digs through the entire stack to find the best one (I try to put them back the same way though). I usually just look for organic, buying most of my produce at a store I would sure hope looks for growers who don't use that kind of manure, although they do tend to buy from the smaller local mom& pop places unfortunately (its a fancy/pricey store, but their greens don't cost any more than they would at a regular store as they have good turnover, and its a convenient location for me). In the cases I buy conventional stuff as its not available in organic (rare, mostly for turnip greens), I get the stuff that looks ugly, such as bitten by bugs, as I assume it has the least chemicals. 

Another idea I have for flowers is to find a flower shop that sells organic and ask to buy clippings...this is becoming more prevalent now with people who think that they put organic food in their body, so they should also put organic flowers in their table centerpiece...I think we will soon see some smaller flower shops (especially in downtown Seattle, near where I live) offering this.


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

Mark, are you absolutely, positively, without a doubt sure they are OK for out tort's to eat?????


----------



## HLogic (Mar 20, 2011)

With regard to florists... The flowers may be grown organically but most florists treat the flowers with preservatives to extend their useful life. I would be more inclined to use those from the produce section of the grocery store.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 21, 2011)

terryo said:


> Mark, are you absolutely, positively, without a doubt sure they are OK for out tort's to eat?????



Well, just to test this theory, I got a packet on Saturday when I was at the store, and had them on a salad on Sunday. I've felt juXXXst fine since th****en and seen nBBBo side effects YYYYYY worth mentioning... well other than my teeth have started to itch and I'BBBve grown an extra finger.

It KKKKKkind of gettttts in the 345way when I tyyyype, and I thhhink it is possessed, but I don't see any reason that shhhhhoulllld stttop us frrrrrom feeding it toooo our toooortoises and family mmmmembers... in larrrge ammounts, innn every mmmmmmeal so they too can joooin usss in wooorshippping the OOOovermind.

Allllll hail the Overmind. Join us. We have cookies!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 22, 2011)

hahaha


----------

